# Which is the suitable DBMS for standalone applications?



## zhouyang (May 18, 2011)

Dear All,
I am going to develop a standalone VB.NET 2010 application. It is to be installed many computers using redistributable package. I am new to this field, so I want to know which database is suitable to do this work. Just I thought to use MS Access 2007. Or, any other suitable ones? pls help me. If I use MySQL, is it possible to create a redistributable package with the database?

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

You will want to use SQL Server Express. I worked for a company a few years back that did that. You can silently install that with your application.
SQL Server 2008 R2 Express - Overview


----------



## zhouyang (May 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jeubank (Jun 15, 2011)

You can also try SqlLite which is what i use


----------

